# Cooking with Pecans



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The pecans are back and I need some recipes to put all of these to use. 

I have a pie recipe, but I guess what I'm looking for is a savory recipe, or a non traditional sweet recipe. 

Anyone have anything they like?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I like to add pecans to chicken salad. If smashed up they can also be used as, or mixed into, breading for meats.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't have a recipe, but could you use a peanut brittle recipe and just substitute pecans instead of peanuts?


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Salads are also tasty with pecans. I like the brittle idea! Homemade trail mix is another option. Don't have any recipes


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Paula Deen

Pecan crusted chicken, I'll see if I can find....

Love it with a berry sauce of some sort and sweet potatoes!

Yum.

http://www.pauladeen.com/index.php/recipes/view2/pecan_chicken/

I don't put the grapes on top, but I do heat up some sort of jam that I may have and drizzle it over it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Those all sound delicious. I'm going to do some pralines with them that's for sure. 

I'm wondering if any recipe could work to be preserved? Like if I added the pecans to a jelly would they hold up over time?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I use pecans for my praline syrup for pancakes. Yummy!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

If you make "Candied Sweet Potatoes" for the holidays, you can add chopped pecans to those and it adds another layer of flavor to the dish.

We like pecans so I go heavy on the "add" and I've had no complaints so far.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

brightstar said:


> I use pecans for my praline syrup for pancakes. Yummy!


How do you make it? Recipe?



Davarm said:


> If you make "Candied Sweet Potatoes" for the holidays, you can add chopped pecans to those and it adds another layer of flavor to the dish.
> 
> We like pecans so I go heavy on the "add" and I've had no complaints so far.


I do and I do!

I love that stuff. It's a pie basically. A pie you don't have to wait for!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Add crushed pecans to cranberry sauce.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Before you jar it or after?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> How do you make it? Recipe?!


http://canninggranny.blogspot.ca/2011/11/praline-syrup.html?m=1

Got the praline syrup recipe from here. Love her blog, made a ton of her recipes and all yummy.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a very innovative recipe.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

This combination of ingredients may sound too strange to even try, but it is really quite tasty.

Cauliflower and Pecan Salad

1 c. coarsely grated carrots
3/4 c. chopped green pepper
1 1/2 c. cauliflower florets, blanched 2 minutes and chilled
1 c. chopped celery
1 c. toasted pecan halves

3/4 c. mayonnaise
1/2 c. sour cream
1,4 c. prepared horseradish
1/2 teaspoon prepared mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Toss salad ingredients together. Stir dressing ingredients together. Dress the salad at serving time. Garnish with a radish rose in a thin carrot curl.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Candied Pecans

About a pound of pecans

1 egg white
1 cup of white sugar
1 tbsp water
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Oven 250 degrees 
Line baking sheet with parchment paper (or grease)
Whip egg white and water to froth
Mix sugar cinnamon and salt together

Add pecans to the egg white and coat
Toss nuts in sugar mix and spread on sheet

Bake for 1 hour and stir every 15 min.

I love the texture and use in salads and/or they are a tasty treat by themselves.

Oh how I envy anyone who has ready access to fresh pecans - I harvested some in Georgia years ago and they are just heavenly.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Toasting Nuts*

Has anybody toasted the pecans before using them? The oils in the nuts come out as you toast them giving them a better flavor and crunch, I stir fry ill you can actually smell them. Also if you add sugar for sweet snacks or spices for a excellent beer game night show; soy sauce, garlic salt, Worcestershire, hot sauce or peppers, anything you like.
:beercheer::beercheer:
http://www.texaspecanco.com/index.php/nuts-by-the-pound.html


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Do have questions(as always ) 

Does anyone know how long pecans will last just in the shells?

also in the freezer in and out of the shell?

Can you pressure can them for long time storage plain or need to be in a praline type syrup?

I still have about 8# that my nephew brought me back from Georgia in November and I need to get them up somehow or is it too late?


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Another of my favorite uses is with roasted Brussels sprouts. First I prep the sprouts by cutting an X in the stem end and cutting very large ones in half. I toss them in olive oil, salt them and bake at 350 to 450 degrees for 10 minutes. Then I toss them with pecan halves and continue cooking for 8 more minutes. We really enjoy this dish.


----------

